# Syncro Rabbit Progress



## retroracer (Jan 5, 2006)

Thought I would post up a couple of progress pics of the car
enjoy


----------



## Rallye 1.8T (Feb 16, 2005)

Very nice!
Do you have any pic of rear axle mounting plates on chassis?


----------



## rallyebmx (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: (Rallye 1.8T)*








Nice work!!!!


----------



## MAX_POWER (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: (rallyebmx)*

awesome work!!!
very clean too...... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

holy sh it. that is a very, very sick car. well done.
more pics!


----------



## xJAGERMEISTERx (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

Amazing!
I am subscribed to this one.


----------



## XwalkerX (Apr 7, 2002)

*Re: (xJAGERMEISTERx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xJAGERMEISTERx* »_
I am subscribed to this one.

^ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: (XwalkerX)*

Make that 3...


----------



## V_Dub15 (Oct 5, 2003)

*Re: (VertigoGTI)*

Amazing work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I assume you are using parts from a syncro passat
those floors look custom


----------



## vwmk1gti (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: (V_Dub15)*

looking good can't wait to see it running


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

wow!
Great Fab work.


----------



## Gern_Blanston (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

im impressed


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: (radokid88)*

Awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

loving that!! more pics please!!


----------



## chris24g (Jan 12, 2000)

*Re: Syncro Rabbit Progress (retroracer)*

Is this a purpose built car? It is so much more than your "run-of-the-mill" sycnro conversion (if there is such a thing). 8 point cage, tubed front, relocated suspension points, cockpit brake reservoirs, etc... are all the marks of a prepared race car. The turbo and nitrous systems suggest drag racing, but it looks like it would make a hell of a road course car. Or are you aiming for a nice spread in PVW (because it would definitely deserve it).
Do you have any pics of the chassis fabrication? That's where the car really stands out.
Remember, keep the shiny side up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (biggerbigben)*

Oh sooo tasty, very nice fabrication work and attention to detail.
This thing is going to be freaking crazy to drive!
Hoping this will motivate me to get my 76 swallow tail shell going over here.
I'm signed up on this one


----------



## retroracer (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

I wanted to make a car that i could autocross, hillclimb, dragrace and be street legal, the suspension relocation points at the rear were neccesary to actually have any wheel travel, car should be running this weekend here are some more pics through the build








































































Cheers


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (retroracer)*

Once again this looks really sweet.
Just a heads up, the officials might call you on that fuel cell.
We had to build another alumium box around our cell so that it would be technically isolated from the drive compartment.
Or you can build a sealed wall between your cell and the front passenger area.
Better than burning to death from gasoline spewing all over the cabin and catching fire I guess.
Or are you already planning this?
Have a great weekend


----------



## retroracer (Jan 5, 2006)

Done


----------



## JBETZ (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (retroracer)*

Dag dog, you just think about fabrication and it materializes.
Sorry to jump the gun on that topic.
Looks, very good.


----------



## eldo (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

holyfriggen****balls.
heh, that's all that came to mind when i saw this.
amazing build. 
if i can ask, how much suspension travel will the car have when completed (looking at the wheel / tire combo, clearance looks tight)?


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

sweetness. any tips on rear strut mounting when i do this?


----------



## Rado.16vT (May 25, 2005)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

this is one sweet project, running sds? what pedal setup is that you using?


_Modified by Rado.16vT at 2:07 PM 11-15-2006_


----------



## KrassVW's (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Syncro Rabbit Progress (retroracer)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## retroracer (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: Syncro Rabbit Progress (KrassVW's)*

Pedal set up is a wilwood unit, the masters are tilton, got the car running, currently not fully tuned running 10 PSI and spinning all 4 tires when it spools at about 4500 rpm


----------



## G-K-R (Aug 27, 2006)

Amazing car! Very nicely built.


----------



## fast-forward (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (JBETZ)*

What oil filter and filter housing are you using? I want to install a similar setup like what you have in my Golf Country TDI project. 
Also, with your setup, do you think there will be an issue with having oil that is too cold in the colder months?


----------



## retroracer (Jan 5, 2006)

It only gets down to right around freezing out here so I don't believe it would be a problem. The oil filter is a System 1 unit


----------



## therabbittree (Jul 30, 2001)

*Re: (retroracer)*

awesome.. what is that color called ..I have been searching for a similar shade for my project too..looks awesome.
Later
Deo


----------



## BIGNICKSGTIS420 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (therabbittree)*

Video







please


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (BIGNICKSGTIS420)*

Niiiiiiiice!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## retroracer (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: (Michael Blue)*

Some some what finished pics, I have vids just need to post
































Nitrous is coming out and boost controller is going in


----------



## Maxf31 (Oct 30, 2002)

very nice build !
how do you like the handling with the syncro rear suspension ? Is it alot better then the conventionnal rear beam ?


----------



## retroracer (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: (Maxf31)*

With the independant rear and lots of neg camber it handles great, sticky tires help


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (retroracer)*

wow nice setup


----------



## futur (Jul 10, 2003)

lets see some videos PLEASE. thanks in advance.


----------



## FirmBreastedVDub (Mar 13, 2006)

WOW! amazing such clean work roughly how much money and time did you put into it?


----------



## F0xz0r (Mar 10, 2005)

BOING! 
Very very nice!


----------



## Sc0rian (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (F0xz0r)*

that is bloody mental
mate you got a video? i need to see one badly


----------



## retroracer (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: (Sc0rian)*

Haven't had a chance to film it yet, to much fun driving it


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

when are we going to see timeslips?


----------



## retroracer (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

Drag strip isn't open for a while yet, but when it does. Hey Kevin finally found your post on the Rallye your building, awsome work. It is a car that I aspire to have one day.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (retroracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *retroracer* »_Drag strip isn't open for a while yet, but when it does. Hey Kevin finally found your post on the Rallye your building, awsome work. It is a car that I aspire to have one day.

Thanks








get me slips http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I bet a 12.0 without NOS


----------



## Sc0rian (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Syncro Rabbit Progress (retroracer)*

very very very nice mate


----------



## retroracer (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: Syncro Rabbit Progress (Sc0rian)*

So I got the car out to stretch it's legs, got some nice new lightweight wheels for it as well.
















Also changed out the 276 cams for some stockers, the difference was night and day, the car has got tons more power in the low end.


----------



## Jardman (Mar 10, 2006)

Perfect.


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (Jardman)*

viiiiideeeeooooo


----------



## BIGNICKSGTIS420 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (NVmyVW)*

Holly $#@%














I like http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85VR6GTI (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (NVmyVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NVmyVW* »_viiiiideeeeooooo









like what he said. stop having fun and let me get my jollies off.


----------



## Scurvy Bandit (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: (85VR6GTI)*

Im now recieving email replies... I need some viiiiddddeeeeooooosss!


----------



## punkvideo81 (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: (Scurvy Bandit)*

Do you have a video of this car?


----------



## Scurvy Bandit (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: (punkvideo81)*

umm wtf... where did this thread go??


----------



## xGTIgirly88 (Oct 1, 2006)

Hardcore.
I love it.
Not to mention the color rocks.
=]


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (xGTIgirly88)*

everyone needs to pick up next months issue of PVW.


----------



## retroracer (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

Shhh, it won't be a secret anymore if you do that.


----------



## odwyerpw (Dec 28, 2000)

*Re: (retroracer)*

just love the way your car has front and rear tracks of equal width using the mk2 syncro rear. really nice stance.


----------



## fishecuss (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: Syncro Rabbit Progress (retroracer)*

just like to say http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for your performancevw write in the mag this month lovely car


----------



## retroracer (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: Syncro Rabbit Progress (fishecuss)*

Thanks, we don't get it until next month though, guess i will have to wait


----------



## Johlsson (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Syncro Rabbit Progress (retroracer)*

Just amazing, so amazing... dayum nice build! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 8project4 (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: (retroracer)*

do you have any closer pics how you did the partial tube chassis in the front.i was wanting to the front end on mine like that where the front motor mount isn't on the core support but can't really tell how it bolts up on yours. thank you so very much. beautiful work


----------



## mrjoshm (Jul 24, 2003)

what is the month printed on the front of the PVW that this car is featured in? i wanna pick up a copy


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (mrjoshm)*

september i believe


----------



## ITBVWRacer (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

nice PVW write up.... well deserved http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the-vwjedi (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (ITBVWRacer)*

Absolutely stunning work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Gives me inspiration for my QSW project. I can't wait to get the PVW issue.








I would give my left teste to drive that booger on our road course here in Gainesville Florida.


----------



## riggz_racing (Jul 15, 2004)

let's get this up again.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (riggz_racing)*

I'll post some of Josh's pics for him..








































I havent seen pics of it painted, or with the new wheels yet.
Scott.


----------



## gtidov (Jun 26, 2005)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

a quick pic from Auto cross from the weekend


----------



## corradosyncro (May 3, 2007)

*Re: (gtidov)*

hi 100% respect for amazing car i very intrested in weather you have a drawing or (supply) of the thermostat oulet flange you have made 
on water pump and side of the head 
also where did you get those arches 
many thanks paul

http://www.corradosyncro.co.uk


----------



## BIGNICKSGTIS420 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (corradosyncro)*

That thing must dominate autox, looks real nice to boot!


----------



## 8project4 (Jul 23, 2006)

if you don't mind me asking but where did you pick up these flares from? my stock arches are ****ed up so these would be a good solution at fixing that.


----------



## retroracer (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: (BIGNICKSGTIS420)*

Thanks for the autocross pic Matt


----------



## ktm841 (Jan 4, 2008)

this is an amazing car. perfect color. love those wheels too especially gold. this is what i dream of my rabbit being like when im done with it.


----------



## gtidov (Jun 26, 2005)

*Re: (ktm841)*

Josh if I come out to auto cross on sat I will do a vid and post it I think they should hear what it sounds like.


----------



## retroracer (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: (gtidov)*

Sounds good, the weather looks like it is going to be good.


----------



## gtidov (Jun 26, 2005)

*Re: (retroracer)*

well here is a vid of the thing in action enjoy


----------



## BIGNICKSGTIS420 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (gtidov)*

Nice


----------



## CFK (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: (BIGNICKSGTIS420)*

The Berg Cups are an amazing edition to an already perfect car








Lets get another vid, that was just a teaser


----------



## gtidov (Jun 26, 2005)

*Re: (CFK)*

when I get back from europe I'll do another vid when he can really push it hard with the tires heated up, right now he is getting zero tire scrub, and the temp has only been getting up to about 10 degrees lately.


----------



## WaugDog (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (8project4)*

Let's keep asking him where he got the flares, wide steel wheels and WTF are "Berg Cups?"






















Love the car...


----------



## retroracer (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: (WaugDog)*

The Berg Cup flares are proprietary flares for the rabbits that are from a race series in Germany called the Berg Cup, So the flares are from Germany, the wheels are just widened steelies which are no longer on the car, they have been replaced by some custom 3 piece 15x9 wheels.


----------



## vdub4life28 (Mar 31, 2005)

nice car man,would love to do mine like that


----------



## Jenn1.8 (Nov 28, 2006)

*Re: (retroracer)*

wow! that is so cool looking







, wish i had the time and money to build my wifes cabriolet into a fast sleeper. {the cops love bling in maryland}hope to see it at dubs on the beach or h2oi


----------



## Jenn1.8 (Nov 28, 2006)

*Re: (Jenn1.8)*

sorry! your to far away to hit the east coast







anyway you kick butt in any show.


----------



## evil-e (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: (retroracer)*

I saw your car in person last spring at the Old School GTG and was blown away by it. Very nice job on that machine man







.
You going to bring it down for this years GTG? Hope to see the progress in person.
Here's a couple of pics I took of your setup from last years event...




















_Modified by evil-e at 9:51 PM 3-26-2008_


----------



## girdwood (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (evil-e)*

wow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Nice flares. That Rabbit is by far my fav... still stealing ideas from you for my future build up


----------



## retroracer (Jan 5, 2006)

Got my new wheels 15x9 Kodiak's


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (retroracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *retroracer* »_Got my new wheels 15x9 Kodiak's









those are awesome Josh. got more pics of them?


----------



## retroracer (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

I will get some more pics of them tonight, it was late when I got them on the car yesterday.


----------



## girdwood (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (retroracer)*

I have the urge to print that picture out, frame it, and put it on my wall.
True art. You should get more vids posted up though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AKrett (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: (rollercoasterracer)*

Please come to the old school GTG this year! I saw it last year.... amazing!


----------



## evil-e (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: (retroracer)*

Damn!!! Those wheels are hotttttt!








Please bring it to the OSGTG.


----------



## retired (Mar 12, 2007)

nice wheels!


----------



## retroracer (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: (retired)*

Last weekend autocross pic.
Missed out of first place by 1/10th of a second out of 61 cars


----------



## retroracer (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: (retroracer)*

Couple more pics


----------



## G60syncro (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: (retroracer)*

With the old steelies and big flares it was a "Meh!







" to me.... But this is absolute perfection:

_Quote, originally posted by *retroracer* »_










Looks really badass!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## retroracer (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: (G60syncro)*

I am really happy with how it has turned out, the cool thing is that it gets looks and thumbs up from all types of people, old, young, chicks, etc.


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (G60syncro)*

that is a bad ass car


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

what suspention and sway bar setup are you using. you dont seem to be sitting to low just wondering how the body roll is and i must know 
when pushed to its limits does it over or under steer ?


----------



## retroracer (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: (shortshiften)*

Koni adjustable front coilovers with 450 lb springs, custom valved bilstien rears with 375 lb springs, 25mm hollow front bar, 25mm solid rear bar, next to no body roll.


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

so do you get a lot of understeer 
cuz in my mk2 i have no body roll and if i push it to far it plows like a bitch. the fact that theres a vr6 in the front doesnt help 
also what made you decide to go with 2 differnt brands in the front and rear ??




_Modified by shortshiften at 10:00 AM 5-5-2008_


----------



## dmitry88 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (retroracer)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## retroracer (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: (dmitry88)*

One of these days i should post some progress pics.......
Haldex swap is 99% complete, should be running in the next month or so, just in time for racing season.


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: (retroracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *retroracer* »_One of these days i should post some progress pics.......
Haldex swap is 99% complete, should be running in the next month or so, just in time for racing season.


\m/
Metal. Simply gorgeous. Dont think my mk2 syncro could ever hold a candle to this.


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (retroracer)*

I'll have a box headed your way very soon..


----------



## retroracer (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: (yellowslc)*

Fantastic, looking forward to it.


----------



## GalmutRacing (Aug 2, 2012)

what kind of ignition system are you running on this car?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

GalmutRacing said:


> what kind of ignition system are you running on this car?


none. this car doesnt exist any more. he's moved on to much bigger/better/crazier things.


----------

